# Seitenaufbau unter DSL fast 70 Sekunden



## Robinson (21. Juni 2004)

Hallo an Alle !

Ich habe nach einer Neu- Installation unter XP das Problem, dass beim Aufruf einer Seite ( schon bei der Startseite ! ) der Seitenaufbau etwa 60 Sekunden dauert. Ich nutze freenet- DSL , das Fritz! Modem DSL USB an einem P III 700.
Dies Phänomen ist neu. 
Auch jeglicher Seitenwechsel, Seiten- Neuaufbau oder auch bei einer weiteren Instanz des IE 6 setzt sich das Problem fort. 
Ein etwaiger Download von Daten oder Dateien geschieht dagegen ausgesprochen zügig. 
Konflikte oder nicht korrekte Zuordnungen von DLL´s oder Treibern konnte ich nicht feststellen.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn Jemand von Euch Rat wüsste !

Dies ist meine erste Anfrage im Forum; für Kritik am Beitrag bin ich offen !

Danke !                                                             -  Robinson -


----------



## boesewicht (21. Juni 2004)

Mahlzeit ! 

lass erstmal nen Virenscanner drüber laufen ( http://www.free-av.de/antivirus/allinoned.html ist ne ganz gute Wahl  ) und danach noch Addaware (http://www.lavasoft.de ).
Dann würd ich mal nen großen, schnellen Server anpingen ( in die Konsole einfach mal "ping http://www.heise.de" eingeben ) und schreiben was als Ergebniss kommt. An nem vollen Temporary Internet Files Ordner kann es glaub ich nicht liegen, würd den aber auch mal leeren (zu finden unter "Extras" -> "Internetoptionen" -> Temporäre Internetdateien -> Dateien löschen...

schreib dann mal obs ging


----------



## JensG (21. Juni 2004)

Hallo Robinson,

falls der ping in einer akzeptablen Zeit funktioniert
aber der Seitenaufbau sehr lange dauert überprüfe
mal den MTU Wert deiner DSL Verbindung.

Gruß
Jens


----------



## Robinson (22. Juni 2004)

*Seitenaufbau fast 70 Sekunden*

Hallo Boesewicht,
Hallo JensG,

Ich habe Eure Tips probiert ; hier die Ergebnisse:

Viren- Prüfung: kein Befund
Spyware o.ä.   : keine gefunden

Ping at http://www.heise.de   :   69ms / 71ms / 73ms / 71ms

MTU- Wert : 1454 , empfohlene Vorgabe von freenet, mit TCPOptimize geprüft und
für gut befunden.

Fazit :  IMMER NOCH DIE GLEICHE SCH***** ! ! !

Danke Euch Beiden trotzdem für Eure schnellen Antworten !

* * * W E R  W E I S S  NO C H  R A T ? * * *


----------



## gothic ghost (22. Juni 2004)

> 69ms / 71ms / 73ms / 71ms


Der Upstream ist ja bescheiden (59-62 möglichst bei allen 4 ist normal),
welche USB-Treiber/Version benutzt du, von Microsoft oder Fritz?


----------



## Robinson (24. Juni 2004)

Hallo, Gothic Ghost !

Dank Dir für Deine Hilfsbereitschaft.

Der usb - Treiber ist von Microsoft v 5.1.2600.1106 vom 1.7.2001

Ich habe bereits auf Deinen Hinweis hin nach alternativen Treibern auf der Fritz! - CD gesucht. Dort wird aber nichts angeboten.

Ich denke auch mal, dass der usb- Anschluss vom Rechner ohnehin vom Betriebssystem selbst eingebunden wird und auch keine Änderung durch den Anschluss eines usb- device wie das DSL- Modem umkonfiguriert wird. 

Gibt es vielleicht noch etwas, was ich nicht bedacht haben könnte?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (24. Juni 2004)

Evtl. liegt es *nicht* an deinem PC, weil freenet lagt zur zeit zeitweise masiv - selbe Probs treten bei mir auch auf, allerdings nur unter Windows, auf einer Probeinstallation von Linux nicht.

Versuch mal einen anderen Capitreiber/DSL Treiber ( den von XP ) falls du den von freenet zur Zeit nutzt.


----------



## Robinson (6. Juli 2004)

*Seitenaufbau fast 70 Sekunden*

Hallo an Alle,

Danke Euch nochmal für Eure Hilfe, mein DSL- Problem zu lösen.
Danke auch an Thomas Lindner !

Es ist wie immer schwer, Ferndiagnosen zu treffen, zumal das Zusammenspiel von Hard- und Software eine unendliche Geschichte ist.

Da das Thema aber sicher auch für andere User interessant sein kann, will ich Euch die Lösung, die ich nun doch noch gefunden habe, mitteilen.

Ursache war, dass bei der Installation und Konfiguration des Fritz DSL-USB , an der möglicherweise auch das freenet HYPER update beteiligt war, eine weitere LAN-Netzwerkverbindung ausser der DSL- Verbindung eingerichtet wurde, mit einer festen DNS-Serveradresse. Dadurch wurde bei jedem Zugriff automatisch erst dorthin - natürlich ergebnislos - zugegriffen, bevor der Server von freenet abgefragt wurde.

Nach Deinstallation dieser zusätzlichen LAN- Verbindung wurde dieser Zeitverlust beseitigt. Der Ping von ca. 73 ms ist zwar weiterhin vielleicht nicht " so der Hit ", aber ein Vergleich mit Verbindungen von Bekannten hier am Ort hat ähnliche Werte ergeben. Kurzum, DSL kann wieder Spass machen .


----------

